# DWA information?



## supersnuffy (May 31, 2009)

I do an animal care course at college and right now, we're doing Legislation. (ughh)
Anyway, I have to do a presentation on Dangerous Wild Animals, about the act, what's required for the license (very helpful thread there) and about the animals themselves.
So, just a little questionaire for you if you fancy helping me out a little 

What species of DWA do you own? (Only one is needed but put as many as you like )

What's their housing arrangements?

Why do you keep dangerous wild animals? 

Do you/can you handle them and do you do it? 

What are your views on owning dangerous wild animals?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

e-mail or pm with your college details and someone may help otherwise we are all likely to be cautious about a post such as yours!


----------



## supersnuffy (May 31, 2009)

I'm curious, but why? I have no intentions of owning them until I'm old enough FOR a license (i'm guessing you have to be over 18) and I don't see how any information given here could give me anything to go on about stealing them from people. 

I'd rather not give college details out because I've had a bad experience when I was 12 with somebody who basically stalked me off of the internet.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

supersnuffy said:


> I do an animal care course at college and right now, we're doing Legislation. (ughh)
> Anyway, I have to do a presentation on Dangerous Wild Animals, about the act, what's required for the license (very helpful thread there) and about the animals themselves.
> So, just a little questionaire for you if you fancy helping me out a little
> 
> ...





> I'm curious, but why? I have no intentions of owning them until I'm old enough FOR a license (i'm guessing you have to be over 18) and I don't see how any information given here could give me anything to go on about stealing them from people.
> 
> *I'd rather not give college details out because I've had a bad experience when I was 12 with somebody who basically stalked me off of the internet.*


And so you then post this on a public forum. You are asking some quite direct and probing questions of people who are rather protective, and understandably so, of this branch of reptile keeping. They will question your motives for wanting to know this, as you are a new member. There have recently been a number of threads made by new members in which they end up slagging of reptile keepers and hurling threats and abuse left right and centre. For this reason, established members will be very cautious of threads started by new members, especially in a sensitive area such as DWA. I cannot see how, by naming the college that you attend, can put you at risk of cyber stalking!! It would allow members to contact the college to establish if they do indeed have students on this course preparing for a presentation as you describe.


----------



## supersnuffy (May 31, 2009)

ian14 said:


> And so you then post this on a public forum. You are asking some quite direct and probing questions of people who are rather protective, and understandably so, of this branch of reptile keeping. They will question your motives for wanting to know this, as you are a new member. There have recently been a number of threads made by new members in which they end up slagging of reptile keepers and hurling threats and abuse left right and centre. For this reason, established members will be very cautious of threads started by new members, especially in a sensitive area such as DWA. I cannot see how, by naming the college that you attend, can put you at risk of cyber stalking!! It would allow members to contact the college to establish if they do indeed have students on this course preparing for a presentation as you describe.


I have had experiences of where people have quite literally tracked me down using my email address, which is stored on this website, and the school I went to at the time. No, I have no idea how (the police wouldn't reveal much about it to me, they told my parents who won't tell me) and I'm assuming it's because I had my name in my email address but I'm very cautious after then.
Basically what I'm doing for the presentation is The 'dangerous wild animal', the housing arrangements (ie, if it's kept in a tank or a pond type thing as I've read on here somewhere), and the others are just general questions about why people do these things. It's also partially to do with things like the five freedoms, why we keep wild animals etc. Basically, one powerpoint that ticks off a lot of boxes for the course, is less work for us in the long run and easier for the teacher to mark, rather than 6 different essays/assignments. 
In other words, it's a lazy way of doing a lot of assignments in one powerpoint, I think it ticks off 4/5 various passes and merits for the course. The DWA part is for legislation and the other questions are about the five freedoms. I couldn't find much information on google and I guess this is why. 
I didn't think that people would actually get annoyed at me asking or that it was a touchy subject, sorry. 
I didn't come on here to offend people and I personally wouldn't even think about insulting anybody who owns something I know practically nothing about. Can you remove threads on here? |:

Oh, edited to add: I actually joined here last year some time I think. I haven't posted much is all.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

I had to do this on the First diploma in college, DEFRA is a good sight to get your basic legislation information, and scout around the DWA section for basic information, pictures etc on this forum, although it's has many bad features, Google can be a powerful tool, just find the right information, and find material to back it up with, be cautious of wikipedia, some teachers will put false information on to catch students out for some sort of sick giggle, and don't copy and paste. Legislation can be an interesting topic when it comes to DWA but unfortunately the rest is a bit boring. Have fun.: victory:.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

As the OP has failed to give details of his course etc I'm very wary of his motives!

In my first post on this thread I offered to help if he pm'd me but he has not so sorry offer withdrawn as I dont believe you!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

mustang100893 said:


> I had to do this on the First diploma in college, DEFRA is a good sight to get your basic legislation information, and scout around the DWA section for basic information, pictures etc on this forum, although it's has many bad features, Google can be a powerful tool, just find the right information, and find material to back it up with, be cautious of wikipedia, some teachers will put false information on to catch students out for *some sort of sick giggle*, and don't copy and paste. Legislation can be an interesting topic when it comes to DWA but unfortunately the rest is a bit boring. Have fun.: victory:.


It's not for that, it's to catch out those students too lazy to go & find a book or some verified information, and ensure they are not writing a whole essay on one webpage. 

And it is funny when people get caught doing this! Especially when you see what some teachers write and that students copy it without thinking twice about the content.


----------



## supersnuffy (May 31, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> As the OP has failed to give details of his course etc I'm very wary of his motives!
> 
> In my first post on this thread I offered to help if he pm'd me but he has not so sorry offer withdrawn as I dont believe you!


Just to add, I am a female xD not male. 
& I'm sorry, I said why I'd rather keep my personal details safe.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

mustang100893 said:


> I had to do this on the First diploma in college, DEFRA is a good sight to get your basic legislation information, and scout around the DWA section for basic information, pictures etc on this forum, although it's has many bad features, Google can be a powerful tool, just find the right information, and find material to back it up with, be cautious of wikipedia, some teachers will put false information on to catch students out for some sort of sick giggle, and don't copy and paste. Legislation can be an interesting topic when it comes to DWA but unfortunately the rest is a bit boring. Have fun.: victory:.


I'd say this is the best post for the OP, I do feel thats it's so much better to do the findings yourself. There is so much to read in this section on DWA and also the stickys are fairly great read as well.

no suprising that a few in DWA will be very cautious with people they talk to on here but I'm sure a pm to an established one would be helpful.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

If you want answers yet still allowing people to remain anonymous, start a free online survey and post the link to it here.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

To put it another way, how do members on here know that you don't work for a) one of the anti-keeping groups or b) you're local government based trying to hopefully catch folks out who are keeping "underground" or above their license entitlement?

As already stated, you are asking a lot of questions of a very protective element of the hobby, without divulging anything that can verify your integrity. The questions you need answering for a paper on the DWAA can be answered by contacting any number of local authorities for their requirements for license issue.


----------



## supersnuffy (May 31, 2009)

Well, if there was any way I could prove to you without revealing personal details, I would.
I can show you one of my other assignments from the course if you'd like.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well to the OP you have had the best advice so far from other keepers, please dont think badly of us but it is a very sensitive subject. DWAL keepers are not up themselves but we are and have to be protective of out personal info and when somebody who is new on here comes on asking certain things we can be guarded and for reasons you should understan. Your best bet is to get intouch with your local authority and or DEFRA to gleen the answers you need


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> To put it another way, how do members on here know that you don't work for a) one of the anti-keeping groups or b) *you're local government based trying to hopefully catch folks out who are keeping "underground" or above their license entitlement?*
> 
> As already stated, you are asking a lot of questions of a very protective element of the hobby, without divulging anything that can verify your integrity. The questions you need answering for a paper on the DWAA can be answered by contacting any number of local authorities for their requirements for license issue.


Although i find this unlikely, surely rightly so?


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Why Dont you PM one of the moderators on here giving the name of your teacher, your name, the college you attend and the phone number. That way only one person will know your details and then the mod can confirm that you are legitimate


----------



## supersnuffy (May 31, 2009)

Sorry. I'm just not giving any information out at all - I don't trust anybody over the internet. I don't know how to make an online survey...I'll just have to make something up. I didn't really know that people are protective of the information, I really just wanted to know about them.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Create Free Online Surveys with our Survey Builder make a survey here, post it back here when done and then people can give you the information anonymously....if they choose to do so at all.


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

The only other way of doing it is to go to a shop that specialises in DWA animals. People are not going to give out information that you request. You yourself will not give information so you can understand why others are not willing to do so!

Maybe you could get your tutor to open an account on here and supply the number for the college/ school and tell everyone else why you want the info?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

rmy said:


> The only other way of doing it is to go to a shop that specialises in DWA animals.* People are not going to give out information that you request. You yourself will not give information so you can understand why others are not willing to do so!*
> 
> Maybe you could get your tutor to open an account on here and supply the number for the college/ school and tell everyone else why you want the info?


agreed


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

You have to appreciate that the keepers of these type of animal are not going to give out information freely due to the nature of the "beasts" they have in their collections, its like going to the MOD and asking what are the plans to the next generation subs, google for some pet shops that stock DWA or there is a DWA experiance day that one shop does that may be the best way to get the info you want/need.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

supersnuffy said:


> Sorry. I'm just not giving any information out at all - I don't trust anybody over the internet. I don't know how to make an online survey...I'll just have to make something up. I didn't really know that people are protective of the information, I really just wanted to know about them.


lol this is ridiculous.

Talk about pot calling kettle black.

If you really can't work out why people are not cooperating after your replies on here... well there's not much hope for you is there


----------



## supersnuffy (May 31, 2009)

Yes, okay, I get why people aren't giving the information, which is why I said to disregard the forum |: no need to be rude to me. All I thought was that it would be nicer and more interesting to get information from the people who actually own these animals rather than just pulling a load of stuff from the internet and putting it in my own words, without knowing if it's actually correct or not. I never said I didn't understand why people aren't cooperating, I said that I didn't know people were that protective or that it was a touchy subject. I apologize for that but I don't appriciate being treated like an idiot just because I didn't know something or because I won't give my college information out to people on the internet that I don't know, and yes, it goes both ways, but to me giving my info out makes me a lot more vulnerable because it gives you access to the area I live in and trust me, after the experience I went through you don't want anybody on the internet to know where you live.

At least on the internet you can hide behind a screen...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

supersnuffy said:


> Yes, okay, I get why people aren't giving the information, which is why I said to disregard the forum |: no need to be rude to me. All I thought was that it would be nicer and more interesting to get information from the people who actually own these animals rather than just pulling a load of stuff from the internet and putting it in my own words, without knowing if it's actually correct or not. I never said I didn't understand why people aren't cooperating, I said that I didn't know people were that protective or that it was a touchy subject. I apologize for that but I don't appriciate being treated like an idiot just because I didn't know something or because I won't give my college information out to people on the internet that I don't know, and yes, it goes both ways, but to me giving my info out makes me a lot more vulnerable because it gives you access to the area I live in and trust me, after the experience I went through you don't want anybody on the internet to know where you live.
> 
> At least on the internet you can hide behind a screen...


None of us mean to be rude but have you tried to pm me or any other keeper for the help?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mustang100893 said:


> Although i find this unlikely, surely rightly so?


Why so?

Just because you hold a piece of paper saying DWA does not ensure you are any more proficient, experienced or safer than some may not hold a licence.

There are many factors to asses in this.


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's a tip for you
Contact your local council and ask for the animal licencing officer.
they should be able to give you plenty of information regarding the keeping of DWA species in your local area.


----------



## uromastyx (Sep 15, 2010)

Chill the f... Out people


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

uromastyx said:


> Chill the f... Out people


Sorry but I hope I didnt come across as nasty but I am coming to terms with what having a DWA animal is about. 

When you look at the serious keepers who actually own the animals compared to them who do have them its a tiny percentage who take that extra step in to ownership.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I see the OP has still failed to pm asking for help!

What is your problem?


----------



## supersnuffy (May 31, 2009)

Can't you just drop it?
I'm not PMing anybody my personal details! I apologized and said I was leaving this thread alone and asked everybody else to, what's the further problem here?
I contacted my local authorities and they only told me what I got from the DWA license thread up there, but thanks anyway for those who gave me that advice.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

supersnuffy said:


> Can't you just drop it?
> I'm not PMing anybody my personal details! I apologized and said I was leaving this thread alone and asked everybody else to, what's the further problem here?
> I contacted my local authorities and they only told me what I got from the DWA license thread up there, but thanks anyway for those who gave me that advice.


Slippery42 wasnt asking for your life story and what colour underwear your wearing.... 

If you sent him a PM just saying your a student at 'this' college doing 'this' course with 'this' essay topic and 'this' is the info you needed and were reasonable about it, i am sure he would have bent over backwards to provide you with just the info you needed. 

Coming on here being brand new to the forum, hostile and unwilling to give out even the most vague of info about who you are just raises suspicions that you are just trying to find fuel for the 'anti reptile keeping' brigade and no DWA keeper alive is going to give you time of day let alone intimate info about their collections. Just my 2p...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Slippery42 wasnt asking for your life story and what colour underwear your wearing....


:lol2::lol2:

I still dont believe the OP!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I still dont believe the OP!




Smells funny indeed. 

Hope your ears have stopped bleeding btw.... :lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Smells funny indeed.
> 
> Hope your ears have stopped bleeding btw.... :lol2:


awesome gig if a tad loud, or is that cause I am getting old?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> awesome gig if a tad loud, or is that cause I am getting old?


I hate to say its probably the latter... although im off to Devildriver next month and im sure ill be in the same state, so we can be old together... :lol2:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

I think most of the sensitive reactions of dwa owners on forums comes from not wanting a stranger to get tagged and maybe killed by one of their charges.

understandable  is it against having the lience to answer questions about the setup? Im sure letting someone into your dwa area is maybe a dodgy area, unless they sign a bit of paper saying they understand the potential danger?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

photographymatt said:


> is it against having the lience to answer questions about the setup? Im sure letting someone into your dwa area is maybe a dodgy area, unless they sign a bit of paper saying they understand the potential danger?


Think I stated that *If* the Op had pm'd me I'd have happily helped him/her out.

The issue here is that most of us are highly suspicious of this type of question/post.

For the OP to come on ask questions and then state they are too scared to give out any details is frankly laughable and in my opinion a load of bollocks.

As for your question-I have let visitors into my "hot room" in the past and provided they are sensible and over 18 would have no problem in doing so in the future.

I'm undertaking a refurb in my room this winter and may post piccies once complete.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Think I stated that *If* the Op had pm'd me I'd have happily helped him/her out.
> 
> The issue here is that most of us are highly suspicious of this type of question/post.
> 
> ...


Id be really interested to see that G, i was going to drop you an email to pick your brains about your setups - particularly internal/external heating/lighting you use with your arboreals.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Id be really interested to see that G, i was going to drop you an email to pick your brains about your setups - particularly internal/external heating/lighting you use with your arboreals.


Look forward to it!


----------



## supersnuffy (May 31, 2009)

Why would I be anti reptile if I used to have a gecko...? |: 
This goes both ways, though...there's no need to insult me when all I'm trying to do is leave it. I don't want people contacting my college asking about me. I've handed in my assignment now anyway, so it really doesn't matter....if it'll put this to a stop, I'll find a way to stick the powerpoint online and prove to you that I'm not what you seem to think I am. I'm just a 16 year old girl who does an animal care course (ND in animal care, I think...they changed it from animal management for some reason) at a what will remain unnamed college.

I didn't actually think that the information I was asking was that personal ad such a touchy subject, seeing as people discuss their accomodation for other reptiles quite happily in the reptile forums from what I've seen in my short stay here and the handling thing was just curiosity on my part.

Look, I'm sorry that I don't want to give out my college details but all I told the first guy was my school and he somehow managed to figure out everything about me...I see that as personal details, not what you see as them and again I'm sorry. I don't appriciate being called hostile, though, seeing as I've been polite as I can be while everybody's throwing accusations at me left right and center when I've apologized and I honestly didn't know that it was such a touchy subject. Call me an ignorant youth, but I thought it'd be no different from the 'normal reptiles'. Again, sorry...but please stop being rude and snarky to me and can we just drop this? x.x;


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

mmmmm The Op does a have a point! There are a lot of undesirable people in this world, however, what she must understand is that "dangerous" (and i use the term lightly) animals cost a lot of money and therefore if she reverses the situation whereby someone gives out info on their collection they themselves leave themselves wide open to all sorts of, shall we say abuse?
We had a guy in the shop this week asking for a baby croc, now I can source them very easily but when asked for his DWA licence he asked 
"whats one of them" mmmm should I get him one? Me thinks not!!!!

There is a guy on this very forum today who has had his entire collection of NON DWA stolen. If a collection of DWA went "missing" then their would be a massive problem within that "world" and the local area.
The OP has to appreciate that people with DWA have to be cautious who they tell about what they have.
It appears that your essay has now been handed in and I am sure that we would all like to read it and I therefore ask you to publish it on this forum.
I am sure that constructive critisism (I know I spelt that wrong) would be forthcoming but I wish you every bit of luck with your DWA project
Regards
Richard
PS Chondro13 is that actually a pic of you in your profile pic?


----------



## supersnuffy (May 31, 2009)

I do of course appriciate that now, but before I wasn't particularly thinking straight and again, I didn't think that it was such a touchy subject. 

I'm re-doing my assignment anyway so I can get a better mark (aiming for all distinctions so I have a better chance at a good university course) so rather than tell me your personal collections, could anybody please direct me to an accurate website about DWA keeping? Like I said, I did contact my local council people but the woman who I talked to didn't really know much at all about it, all she did was relay the information I knew.
It's not an essya, by the way, it's a powerpoint presentation so I'll have to screenshot it or something.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

supersnuffy said:


> I have had experiences of where people have quite literally tracked me down using my email address, which is stored on this website, and the school I went to at the time. No, I have no idea how (the police wouldn't reveal much about it to me, they told my parents who won't tell me) and I'm assuming it's because I had my name in my email address but I'm very cautious after then.
> Basically what I'm doing for the presentation is The 'dangerous wild animal', the housing arrangements (ie, if it's kept in a tank or a pond type thing as I've read on here somewhere), and the others are just general questions about why people do these things. It's also partially to do with things like the five freedoms, why we keep wild animals etc. Basically, one powerpoint that ticks off a lot of boxes for the course, is less work for us in the long run and easier for the teacher to mark, rather than 6 different essays/assignments.
> In other words, it's a lazy way of doing a lot of assignments in one powerpoint, I think it ticks off 4/5 various passes and merits for the course. The DWA part is for legislation and the other questions are about the five freedoms. I couldn't find much information on google and I guess this is why.
> I didn't think that people would actually get annoyed at me asking or that it was a touchy subject, sorry.
> ...


I am not accusing you of anything before I make this point, so please don't take this the wrong way but...

I recently, on bringing my collection home after temporary accomodation was burgled only to have my entire snake collection "liberated" and the expensive equiptment left. This led me to the conclusion that it was a deluded "animal rights activist" that did this, one who obviously thinks snakes do well without there set up's.

I have spoken with a few local people who I may have upset bt it could have easily been someone upset online.

This is the reason people will be reluctant and when I finally get more snakes in, I will save my bruised hands and precious ime by not discussing what I do online : victory:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

rmy said:


> mmmmm The Op does a have a point! There are a lot of undesirable people in this world, however, what she must understand is that "dangerous" (and i use the term lightly) animals cost a lot of money and therefore if she reverses the situation whereby someone gives out info on their collection they themselves leave themselves wide open to all sorts of, shall we say abuse?
> We had a guy in the shop this week asking for a baby croc, now I can source them very easily but* when asked for his DWA licence he asked
> "whats one of them*" mmmm should I get him one? Me thinks not!!!!
> 
> ...


that is terrifying... someone would just wander into a shop and hope to pick up an animal which could remove all the flesh from his arm in a move faster than you can blink... without ANY research whatsoever... a single click on google brings up info about croc keeping in the UK.. :shock: people just baffle me..

And yes it is me :blush: :lol2:


----------

